# Cheap bean recommendation - supermarket



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

I needed a bag of coffee to make folks happy. I didn't want to get my usual stuff at £7 per bag as they'd not have much appreciation, so went to waitrose for some illy.

Waitrose own "1"brand was reduced to under £3 per bag, so I picked up the medium dark roast Brazil and it's honestly fantastic. The packaging has done well to preserve the beans (no idea when it was roasted) but I opened it today and had two espressos and there are very good hazelnut flavours, with a lazy kick of cocoa and maybe a hint of acidity (which was buried by the milk).

All in, I really like these! Going to get a few more while cheap and freeze them.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Should of bought Union beans, best thing is with my waitrose they do Origin


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Do not be surprised if these beans deteriorate very quickly after opening. It's a characteristic of the 'special atmosphere' type of packaging.

Tomorrows sup may not be so good!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Fair play on not throwing pearls before swine - it's annoying to give people good coffee just for them to say "it tastes funny, have you got any instant" (my ex boss)!

I agree with Jony though, if I was going to Waitrose for an emergency bag I'd get Union, or if Sainsbury's then Modern Standard.

I didn't know Waitrose did Origin? Will keep an eye out, although the only reason I go there is to get lockhills and hopefully I'll get my Osmio today...

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

Jony said:


> Should of bought Union beans, best thing is with my waitrose they do Origin


 I got a bag of that and froze it, too, that was also on offer! (Union I mean).

Honestly, these waitrose own are great. I'm drinking one now - 17g in, 33g out in 30 seconds so slightly short, but as a milky drink it's hazelnuts and cocoa all the way, very sweet!

As soon as they were opened I decanted into a zip lock bag, expelled the air and put that into my tin. It's my cheapskate version of those airscapes  and seems to do great, I can honestly enjoy espresso from a bag of beans for a couple of weeks (by which time it's been drunk).

Looking forward to trying the Union espresso blend in a week or so.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Well hope you like them everyone like different things just like Drewster and quotes ?


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

@JonyI have terrible taste, don't encourage me!


----------



## Mr Binks (Mar 21, 2019)

hotmetal said:


> Fair play on not throwing pearls before swine - it's annoying to give people good coffee just for them to say "it tastes funny, have you got any instant" (my ex boss)!
> 
> I agree with Jony though, if I was going to Waitrose for an emergency bag I'd get Union, or if Sainsbury's then Modern Standard.
> 
> ...


 Sainsbury's are also stocking Union now and quite often you can find some that were roasted within 4 weeks.


----------



## Marcros (Feb 9, 2020)

I particularly like the roast works Ethiopian beans from Waitrose. They aren't on offer at the moment but were a few weeks ago.

Unfortunately no union in stock today to try.


----------



## winterlight (Feb 27, 2016)

The Roastworks beans are very nice, the best I've had from a supermarket.

Can't say I'm a fan of Waitrose's own brand beans. They all taste the same to me and fail to excite.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

winterlight said:


> The Roastworks beans are very nice, the best I've had from a supermarket.
> 
> Can't say I'm a fan of Waitrose's own brand beans. They all taste the same to me and fail to excite.


 They're not exciting, but the Brazil ones make a perfectly tasty espresso. I got a few bags and froze as they're cheap and decent 

I've moved on to Union Revelation blend - it's a nicer coffee for sure, bit more acidity and more flavour notes (general fruity sweetness behind the typical chocolate and nut flavours), but I'd be hard pressed to say I prefer it in a milky drink to be honest.

With that said, I have "iffy" taste...

I'm going through some pourover coffee next month, I'm tiring of espresso a bit. I tried the Brazil pourover - pretty not great, I really do prefer very light, more acidic flavours with more fruits from a pourover.


----------



## Bica60s (Dec 3, 2019)

I'd just buy Lavazza Espresso Italiano beans. Made a few decent cups in the past with those.


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

I just bought a bag of the Waitrose Med/Dark Brazil coffee (it was cheap!) and, honestly, they're perfectly acceptable. I think the Waitrose quality has improved, as I've tried a selection of their beans in the past and come away unimpressed.


----------



## ForumCat (Jan 6, 2019)

Morningfuel said:


> with a lazy kick of cocoa and maybe a hint of acidity (which was buried by the milk).
> 
> All in, I really like these! Going to get a few more while cheap and freeze them.


 "With a lazy kick of cocoa" I love your turn of phrase. I think I am going to borrow that one. ?


----------



## Hirk (Mar 11, 2020)

Roastworks beans recommending

But quality depends with the prices.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

Tried rave Italian job.

Yeah, these absolutely slay the rest. So sweet in a milky drink. Four times the price of the cheap waitrose. Four times as good? Nah. But probably subscription worthy.


----------



## Marcros (Feb 9, 2020)

I had some of the union yayu forest in the freezer that I got out last night. I got lucky with the supermarket and the roasting date was only a couple of weeks prior to buying and it was on offer (I think).

17g in, 35g out but it took well over a minute. I was expecting it to be dreadful but it was the best shot I have had in my limited espresso making journey. To think I nearly threw it away before tasting! I am not touching the grinder settings until this bag is over, even if coffee breaks have to be extended by 45 seconds!


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Jony said:


> Should of bought Union beans, best thing is with my waitrose they do Origin


 Wow, you get Origin at Waitrose, how old are the beans? What area Waitrose are you near?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Truro they use them in the Cafe, they are fresh. next time I go will take a Pic


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Jony said:


> Truro they use them in the Cafe, they are fresh. next time I go will take a Pic


 Oh Cornwall, lovely. I'll ask in my London one. I've never seen them but in their defence I've never looked at their beans as I was lead to believe supermarket beans were never worth paying attention to.


----------

